# Wrapping hives to prevent cold?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Reading a homesteading book from the library the other day, the chapter on beekeeping showed wrapping hives with tarpaper to keep out the cold and snow if you live in a cold climate. Now, I've lived in one most of my life and I've never seen a hive wrapped. Anyone do this? I'm still studying to maybe get hives someday!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Wrapping hives is common in cold climates - with 'cold' being a relative term. Here in Indiana, there are far more beekeepers in the northern part of the state who wrap versus in the southern part of the state, yet we all get snow and weeks of sub-zero temps.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Good luck finding *tar paper* these days. Felt paper is common at building centers but it isn't the same stuff as the old tar paper.
If you are going to the trouble and only have a couple of hives get a sheet of closed foam insulation and made a foam insulation wrap complete with a top cut a slot at the bottom where the entrance is.

I have one that was given to me in the barn should get a picture of it I guess. It is 1 1/2 or 2 inch thick.

 Al


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Did not wrap either of my hives this winter and both colonies have survived so far.
We had one of the coldest winters in recent memory but from what i understand it is usually something other than the cold that kills them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2015)

Moisture in the hive is much worse for the bees than the cold . That being said I've never lived where it's really cold for long periods of time . I do know that a large healthy cluster with plenty of food will survive in pretty severe cold . Ventilation is important .


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Just south of Michigan here and wrap mine because of living in the middle of farm land. Strong winds are regular here. If you insulate the top heavier than the sides, any condensation forms on the walls and runs down the sides. Thus no dripping on the bees. I wrap the sides with felt paper and put closed foam insulation under the outer cover. So far, so good.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mann lake sells a waxed cardboard wrap for single and deep hives. Just slide them over the hives and your good to go.
Friend in Ont. Canada over winters in a single deep with those wraps and makes sure the hives are totally full of honey in October.

I think I will experiment with some plastic card board signage I have.

Used it on a deer blind and it worked fine for that. Might paint it black, should fold and be easy to store in the summer too.





 Al


----------

